# Show Off Your GELDINGS



## Jill (Jul 5, 2007)

It's been a little bit of a while, so I thought it would be nice to show each other our geldings again!!! I know for a lot of us, including myself, these boys have special places in our hearts. My geldings are pretty much my favorite horses because they are so easy to enjoy and so loving.

*Tibbs Sundowner*

"Sunny" -- 20x grand champion / Halter HOF / 3x Nat'l Champion / 6x Res. Nat'l Champion

Likes to drink from sports bottles and give kisses







*Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*

"Smarty Bacardi" -- Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU") multi champion & supreme, multi 1st place color






*Triple H Derby Day Miracle*

"Derby" -- my former show stallion & first ever show horse -- multi champion, Nat'l Top 5






*Whinny For Me's Skippin Miracle*

"Skipper" -- son of Derby above, 1st home bred foal, multi champion






*Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse*

"Eclipse" -- our first ever mini, raised from 3mos old, grew him into a really fun driving horse






*Double A Ranch's Cinco-Sundance*

"Sundance" -- he's Eclipse's pony as he was bought as a foal as Eclipse's buddy, he's about 42" and "very dun"





*Rockets Red Glare*

"Rocket" or "Rockets" -- 14.3hh morgan x standardbred riding / driving gelding

smartest horse I ever met -- will give me "hugs"




[SIZE=14pt]*Let's see your beloved GELDINGS



:



:



: *[/SIZE]


----------



## J&HMinis (Jul 5, 2007)

I love this thread! I just love geldings! I have 3 right now, 2 are half brothers



:

The first one here is "Reggie" or also known as "Lil Man". Reggie is a 4 year old silver bay that I showed as a yearling. He will always have a special place in my heart, his personality is just wonderful! Here is a pic of him as a yearling.






Next is Reggie's half brother Pippin. Almost the same personality, I think he thinks he's a dog. He's always looking for some kind of trouble... LOL I showed him as a yearling stallion and then last year as a 2 year old gelding.






and lastly, here is Bondini. He is my newest gelding, he's 1 and has started his show career off with a bang! To date he's been to 5 shows and has taken home 13 grands and reserves! He too has just an awesome personality!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is my baby.. Willie. He means the world to me! He may never be a Champion at anything, but I don't care.. He is my best buddy!



:

Here he is from a show this past weekend..


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't have any geldings in miniature lol but I have a supersized gelding lol Here's my AQHA gelding who is western pleasure bred through and through



:


----------



## Leeana (Jul 5, 2007)

Okay if you insist





Royal Salsa- ASPC Foundation. Stands in at 38'' as a shetland 36.75'' as a miniature. He is bred by the Royal Pony Farm is Iowa. He brought home a couple grands for us last year, and won a gelding class with 14 horses in it (local show) and went supreme halter horse agianst the QHs, Walkers, Arabs. He is going to ASPC Congress next month for Foundation Halter, Classic Liberty, Hunter and Jumper. May put him in color to.











LTD's White Chief- AMHR 35'' Son of LTD's Magic Man 19x national/world champion H.O.F sire. He does very well in halter classes and jumper/hunter. Currently in training for driving for 08', country pleasure. He is Overo, white body ..blue eyes and the only sign of his pinto markings from his sire Magic Man are in his ears. He is the greatest jumping horse i have ever seen, not being in any way bias lol.
















Then of course, Coco. 31'' Pinto blue eyed overo. He is strictly just a pet love bug, doesnt show much anymore although i do have a local girl who is going to show him in august. Co always loved shows and seeing everything and getting glammed up and all the attention. I dont have any current pictures of Coco, will get some soon



.

Then this guy, i have not announced anything on him yet bc he was as much as suprise to me as anything!! My sister/father bred their welsh mare to a local ASPC stallion, son of Michigans King Pin and the baby came out really nice monday, i'd been keeping a watch on her this past week bc i knew she would go soon although dad and tami swore up and down she had atleast two weeks left, well long story short ..baby arrived monday evening at 4:30pm :bgrin. I liked him ALLOT, well much to my suprise ....they gave him to me as a late birthday present. Hmm, cought me of gaurd lol. But i am so happy bc i was going to offer to buy him from them bc i think he looks really good. He is PTHA and should mature around 41'', his name is "Streaker" and his name will be 'Green Creeks Streak N Suprise', they let me name him and put my farm name on him. Silver Bay Pinto, pictures below are at just at around 16 hours old. I got new pics this morning but will have to post them later. He will be my PTHA show gelding, i've been wanting to get into PTHA since we went to the show last season. His sire is a modern, dam is a fancy moving welsh ....he should be an awsome mover and looker, so far taking after his fathers looks which i am happy about. His neck comes out so high and is so long, beautiful head/ears, great legs, high tailset. I'm really happy with him. Will geld him this winter.











Those are the four mini geldings i have here :bgrin

Oh, we also have a Tennessee Walker gelding, 14.3hh that i am starting to get into riding on agian just a tad bit. Here he is, my dad and sister call him Rosco bc he is straight out of Kentucky, ...i call him Ros or Roscy ...Rosco reminds me of the dukes of hazard lol.


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2007)

awe nice geldings, i don't have one but these guys wanna make me change my mind.


----------



## Erica (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are mine....

Erica's Big City Gambling Man, 2006 gelding sired by Little Kings Big City Buck and out of my mare Socks, who is an superior dam, and multi HOF, national champion producer.






Erica's Jesse James of Wallstreet (AMHR) Wallstreet Jesse James (ASPC), 2004 gelding, who is out driving with Larry Parnell this season. Was the 06 Congress Jr. Champion and Congress Res. Grand champion. He is a son of Wallstreets Rock E The Admiral (and look a lot like his daddy I think)






Then I have a weanling colt I have plans on keeping for my under jr gelding next season...for now he's still intact though as he is only 3 months old.

Revenge -under gelding






My first miniature, Triple B Farms Little Boy Blue, who is resident pasture ornament and lawn mower, as you can tell by his photos (he's just a tad fat  but was a champion winner and went on to national top ten...he was my first show horse back in 95 I think it was....


----------



## FoRebel (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are my geldings.... we don't have any mini geldings yet but will have 2 this fall...

Joe- Arab/QH cross, 15 yrs old






Stamschrors Buster "Bus or Buster" - Appendix, 3 yrs old


----------



## wiccanz (Jul 5, 2007)

We only have 1, but he's the favourite around here



:



:

Tumble Buck of Featherstream, aka Tumble


----------



## minih (Jul 5, 2007)

It is very hard not to have a farm full of geldings. Between my daughter and I we really do like them---a lot. :bgrin

First one is my daughters first one, she bought him on her own and fell in love with him right on the spot at an auction. She showed him for several years and was a great starter horse for her, she taught him how to drive and he does wonderful in parades. He doesn't do much of anything these days but hang around the hay rack with all the preggo mares. Rebel






Next is our 2005 Youth and Amateur Reserve National Champion-Pistol. He is one of my favorites since he reminds me of his Dad (who is the love of my life). This is his first year to drive competitively, and is doing very good. A work still in progress, especially since this is also our first year to drive at the shows.






And a half brother to the above gelding, this is Mo. We have been ground driving him this past year, but during show season have not really had the time to devote to that. Picking it up again this Fall.






And our future gelding for next year--Wildman, I am terrible--no recent pictures


----------



## kaykay (Jul 5, 2007)

what a great suprise leanna! cant wait to see more pics

heres our gelding buckeye wcf magical notice. aka jet because of the jet marking. our entire family adores this horse even though technically he is kyles gelding. kyles even letting me show him at congress lol

2006 congress as a weanling

/baxterspaintedpasture.com/jetcongress.JPG






This year as a yearling

ashland


----------



## shoeboxstables (Jul 5, 2007)

We have two! One big, one little.

Here's Roger- our fisrt ever home-bred, who is now a yearling gelding



:









And my sister's rescued saddlebred, Sailor:


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 5, 2007)

This is my only gelding, a yearling Welsh pony "Deka"

a total sweetheart.



:

~Sandy


----------



## MagicTheMini (Jul 5, 2007)

All three of my horses are geldings. So you all will get to see all three of them...

Lyric, my trusty arab gelding.






Ditto, my baby (who is now 6)






And Magic my mini (yes it is possible to only have one mini)






Gotta love the geldings!


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is my show gelding, Rocking JM 3T Bruce Almighty. He is a mulitple National and World Champion. He has been doing amazing in the show ring this year. Last weekend in Fletcher, NC he took Grands and Reserves. A few weeks ago in Florida he also took Grands and Reserves and 3 Amateur Champion of Champions. He has been to 3 shows this year and has taken Grand or Reserve at every one. He is an amazing show gelding.


----------



## sammyelle (Jul 5, 2007)

Beautiful boys on here :aktion033:

Here are my guys



:

My first mini ever Ceasar






Our gorgeous new boy we are leasing Silver






One of my riding gelding a 3 year old Quarter horse Zip











My Western performance Horse Spot











My orphan paint gelding Quicksilver






I have a few others but I think that is more than enough for now :bgrin


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a whole Bunch of horses, but oddly enough, I am one of those weirdo BH ppl who prefer riding mares. I find them to be Much more careful with my children, and just as quick to show me a students flaws.

So I only own 3 geldings! Yikes!

Here is my only mini gelding, though I may have an announcement to make a little later on...



:

This is Neo, and he's my unsung hero! This guy is just the perfect babysitter, and I can trust him with any of the kids. He begs, hugs, and gives kisses. I'm going to break him to drive soon as well! He's the closest thing I've Ever seen to a mini warmblood, and I just adore him!






Then here is Dingo, or Fandango. He's a Quarb who's previous owner saved him, and I have gotten the pleasure of loving him! He's a great guy, and my 'second in command' Caroline, is owned by him.



:

Here he is in a Way to large halter, getting dressed up for Camp!






And one of him in a horse show!



:






And here is Obe, he's one of my star show horses. He's a constant ribbon winner in the 2'3 to 2'6 division, and is also a perfect couch apparently.



:

Here he is with one of my older girls who's trying to pester me into selling him to her.






And one of him with me over a teeny 2ft fence.



I was trying to sell him, so had pic's taken, but decided he was worth keeping.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is our only gelding he was our first mini and we wouldn't part with him for the world

"Cozy Corners Just Gone Bananas" a grand son of Shadow Oaks Top Banana

he is a silver dapple pinto and is just a great all around horse anyone can drive him

I often take people out who have never driven before and they just love it

we have also taken him driving in a couple parades.

He is just my pal to the end


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Jul 5, 2007)

This is my palomino gelding, Westwind BTU Shadows Gold. He is learning how drive right now.


----------



## MBennettp (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is my boy Little Man. He was a rescue a few years ago. He is currently in cart training and has been letting the kids ride him. He is one of my niece's best bud.


----------



## countryrose (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is my favorite boy.

BLack Tie's Patches of Glory. 4 yr old gelding.

I am proud of him as I trained him to drive myself and looking forward to a lot of performance classes in the future.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's my gelding. He is a doll! He is very smart and nice not to have the studly attitude that my other mini has. (He is for sale by the way, I decided I like to show AMHR more then Pinto) = )


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 6, 2007)

The mini geldings:

Chili Pepper, my combined driving horse:






TCM Midnight Blues, my drill team horse:






Cruiser, hopefully hubby's future combined driving horse:






Pony soon-to-be-gelding (this fall), Tough Rocket's Tiger, aka Skylar, POA yearling:






And the full size geldings:

Cheyenne Autumn, TB:






Impulsive Decision (hehe) grade:






Matastar's Morning Star, rocky mtn horse:






Renaissance Spring, TB:






And my mini donk, CheyAut's Earl E Gift (aka Earl):






Jessi


----------



## Kendra (Jul 6, 2007)

We currently have 24 geldings, ranging in age from yearlings to 29 years of age and all AMHA registered. And only one actively for sale!! 16 are broke to drive, 5 are learning to drive, and 3 are yearlings/two year olds.

Lucky for you I don't have photos of all of them currently uploaded!!






Circle J Elvez






Circle J Zachary






Circle J Dezigner Genes






Circle J King George






Circle J Hawk






Circle J Finnegan






Circle J Kiprusoff






NFC Illusions Image


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know how to post a picture of him, but my gelding is so wonderful, I wanted to write about him.

He is DArmond American Gigolo. My friend Vivi Dupont bought him from Christy after I had to back out as my stallions sale fell through, and I didn't have room for a 3rd stallion.

Vivi bought him and gelded him(Acck!) She showed him and he did VERY WELL!

Vivi told me she was going to sell him she didn't need any more geldings and knew I still loved him, testicles or not!

I ended up buying him, as I missed him once before and didn't want to lose him again.

Gigilo has many show accomplishments, but his most important are the smiles he has created on some really sick, disabled kids and grown ups.

We visit schools and nursing homes, handicap kids schools, with some kids with such health problems, they made me want to cry.

Wherever Gigolo goes, he makes everyone smile and laugh.

Gigolo nuzzled a sleeping nursing home patient that hadn't spoke in over 2 years. She woke up and started whispering to Gigolo and told us of when she was a little girl, that she had a pony named Ranger. I will NEVER forget.

If Gigolo needs to make manure on these outings, he somehow taught me that he will tap his front foot. I take him right outside and he goes!

Nothing bothers Gigolo.He is fine with walkers, canes, wheelchairs, motorized wheel chairs, elevators, escalators, he is ok with everything! ( which makes him a great trail/obstacle horse) Thanks Vivi! Vivi is in heaven now but I know she is smiling at Gig and me!

There isn't a day that goes by that don't wish he was a stallion or mare so that he could make babies like himself. Too bad cloning is soooo expensive!

I ended up buying his full sister from Christy because I love Gig so much, but the little mare, identical to Gig, died at New Bolton.

Gigolo has taught 2 little 8 year old girls all about jumping and showmanship and halter. He taught them all about trail/obstacle class.He stands like a rock for grooming and hoof care for the kids.

He is a favorite among gorl scouts and 4 H groups.

I am very proud of him and am crazy in love with him. It doesn't hurt that he is a perfect 28" black pinto with 2 blue eyes! My favorite!

Sorry this was so long, but Gigolo deserves some recognition!

Robin


----------



## NMMack (Jul 6, 2007)

:new_shocked: WOW!!!! Some really Gorgeous Geldings!!! :new_shocked:

I LOVE our Geldings, they are so Wonderful!



:

Dusty (Dusty Lane Vegas Robber Baron);






Buck (Fikes Buckoff Pride);






Scooter (Dusty Lane Tributes Shogun);






Nancy & Mike



wiccanz said:


> We only have 1, but he's the favourite around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brigid, how about you send Tumble up to the States to visit??? I would LOVE to be his Host Family for a few years!



: He is Incredible!!!



:



:



:

Nancy



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is my over gelding Irish Hills Toys In The Attic. His sire is Vermilyea Farms JustADream Toy (AMHA Nat'l Top 5 Halter), a son of Bond AToy4U C and out of Little Hills Neon Dream, (Both AMHA Nat'l Grand Champions). Toy's dam is my Irish Hills SG Fascinating Rhythm, who is Rowdy & Gold Melody Boy bred.

Toy will be making his showring debut at the Darke County Fair in Greenville, OH.

This pictures are of Toy taken straight from the pasture, absolutely no conditioning/sweating.


----------



## River1018 (Jul 6, 2007)

This is our Good Ole Gelding Supreme

In 2001 he was AMHR Reserve National Champion in Ladies Country Please Driving

and my husband showed him to top 5 gelding.

Now he relaxes and drives in a few parades. What a life!



:


----------



## BeckyG (Jul 6, 2007)

We have 4 geldings. Three are registered. One is not.

And, wouldn't you know...... my favoite is Blueboy.

(He has one blue eye, and lost sight in that eye several eyes ago. Vet said it was "Moon Blindness".)

Blue is not registered, but I love him dearly.

He seems to understand my feelings.

When I am sad, he does his best to comfort me.

He is such a sweet horse.

Please meet Blue:


----------



## Devon (Jul 7, 2007)

Well I dont need to go on again about ho wmuch I Love Wee Man



: But here he is the boy I saved up to buy and constantly work to keep ! Love him!

MCT The Wee Man















And my newest boy and FUTURE Gelding as right now hes a weanling an dINTACT. My Future Show Gelding

Mark Of Zorro


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 8, 2007)

Joining a bit late but really some geldings out there.

I have one, of my own, now I use my daughters gelding but hes not mine so wont post him.

This is Bubbles been to 2 shows (2 judges each) and recieved 3 grand champ jr geldings and one reserve and an amt grand so hes doing really well. What I like about him is that he loves to show and that makes it so much more fun.






this is one I have my eye on. Still a colt though.


----------



## joylee123 (Jul 8, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]This is my now Gelding, LHR Tattoo'd Twizzler. He' such a sweetie



: [/SIZE]

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy...3/MVC-003F2.jpg

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy...23/Horsey22.png

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joylee123/Horsey3.png

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy.../Horsey12-1.jpg


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 8, 2007)

: Wow you guys have some amazing geldings, and to be gelding lol.

Well here's my fella, Banner:



:






Ash :saludando:


----------



## StellaLenoir (Jul 8, 2007)

This picture is the best I have ever seen, it literly took my breath away. thank you for sharing it.



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------

